# Bike Rentals in Loire Valley



## cdouble (Jul 26, 2009)

I am travelling with family to France this spring. Five of us plan to spend 4-5 days cycling in the Loire. My brother-in-law and I will be looking for some challenges (maybe hard to find in that area), but wife, daughter, and sister are only occasional bikers. We'd like to do this ourselves (avoid the organized tour routine) and point-to-point instead of a loop, 25-30 miles per day.

Can anyone recommend a reputable rental outfit in that area? We'd be looking for two road bikes and three hybrids and an outfit that does daily luggage transfers. Any first hand knowledge would be greatly appreciated.

Merci Beacoup (I think that's right)
Chris


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

cdouble said:


> I am travelling with family to France this spring. Five of us plan to spend 4-5 days cycling in the Loire. My brother-in-law and I will be looking for some challenges (maybe hard to find in that area), but wife, daughter, and sister are only occasional bikers. We'd like to do this ourselves (avoid the organized tour routine) and point-to-point instead of a loop, 25-30 miles per day.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a reputable rental outfit in that area? We'd be looking for two road bikes and three hybrids and an outfit that does daily luggage transfers. Any first hand knowledge would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


I went to Loire Valley by myself in November 2009. I have friends there so I borrowed a bike to use while I was there. So while I can't help you with rental recommendations, I'm happy to tell you that it's a great place for self-supported cycle touring. 

A starting point is the website of the network of cycling routes spanning the entire region and crosses through many of the tourist attractions: 

http://www.loire-a-velo.fr/

Many of the sites also have several bike loops around them, and is a great option for combining cyclists' and non-cyclists' interests: the cyclists can enjoy some casual cycling around the castles while the non-cyclists just spend extra time in the sites. 

Have fun! 

By the way, it's "merci beaucoup".


----------

